
The bowel and beyond: the enteric nervous system in neurological disorders - rpkoven
https://www.nature.com/articles/nrgastro.2016.107
======
Gibbon1
It's wonderful that our tax dollars fund the grants for research like this.
And also that Nature then gets to lock papers we paid for behind a paywall so
we can't read them.

